# Fowler-Hilliard Hut Destroyed by Fire



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Very sad. Was hoping to get there this season.

Popular Vail-area backcountry hut burns | VailDaily.com


----------



## Searcher (Mar 21, 2005)

Total Bum 
It was my best trip last season.

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/gallery/browseimages.php?c=3&userid=2672


----------



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

have done a couple of excellent trips there. Had one of the best floor plans and a ferrari of a wood stove in the middle of the kitchen. I hope to help rebuild it.


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

Makes me ill just thinking about it. That place was awesome. New one will be great too I'm sure.


----------

